# 1938 Colson Frankenbike



## tjkajecj (Jul 14, 2019)

Started off with a repainted '38 Colson frame from a fellow caber.






Made a rider of it. 
Added a Colson fork and a drop center wheel set




Had some primed '38 tanks sides, guard and a rack... painted them red and added to bike.
Fenders are not correct, but the color matches.
Had to swap the wheel set, needed the above set for another bike.

Makes a good patriotic bike.

Tim


----------

